# Conchita Wurst



## Krone1 (28 Mai 2014)




----------



## Punisher (28 Mai 2014)

Kommentar gelöscht auch sowas ist eine Beleidigung


----------



## Spezi30 (29 Mai 2014)

ich finde dieses ganze Gebashe gegen Conchita Wurst schon recht faschistisch...geht ja seit Wochen überall so...sollte man komplett unterbinden, so nen Quatsch zu posten!


----------



## Krone1 (29 Mai 2014)

Nun reg dich doch mal nicht so künstlich auf ! Conchita hat sich über die Wurst gefreut!


----------



## Claudia (29 Mai 2014)

finde das jetzt auch nicht schlimm, und ob es nun ein Amerikaner ist wo man das Konterfei in den Zuckerguß malt oder eine Wurst herstellt ist ja wohl das gleiche gerade wo es zu ihrem Künstlernamen passt

und an alle die sie nicht mögen erspart euch einen Beitrag alles was in irgendeinerweise beleidigend ist wie "iiihh, igitt, pfui usw" werden gelöscht


----------



## sachsen paule (29 Mai 2014)

arme wurst^^


----------

